# Someone has started feeding my Pijies!!!!



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

That's not fair. 

I think of them as my babies. - How _Dare_ anyone else feed my little babies. 

Actually I am glad that someone else is looking after my guys. Now if I could just ensure that they would always feed them the good seed.......
That would be great.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Have you SEEN who these intruders are? Could you strike up a conversation? That way, you could be sure (and use knowledge gained here on the site) that the pigeons are being fed right!  

Sure would be a riot if the new feeders were familar with PT!! What are the odds of that???


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

alvin said:


> That's not fair.
> 
> I think of them as my babies. - How _Dare_ anyone else feed my little babies.
> Actually I am glad that someone else is looking after my guys. Now if I could just ensure that they would always feed them the good seed.......
> That would be great.



Lucky pigeons! this is a wonderful finding.  

Too man of our feral pigeons don't get fed, or not consistently, and have to eek out an existance. 

Hope you will find out who it is, and work together and compare notes, for the benefit of all these birds.

Thanks for caring about our feral pigeons.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I have found that often it works that way. One person feeds a group of pigeons then another person sees them gathered at the feeding spot, assumes that they are hungry and also feeds them.

It is good. That way if anyone misses a day or so the pigeons still get fed.

Cynthia


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

You know, I've had that problem too. Usually when I see the person has done it, I don't give the pigeons hardly any or I don't give them anything. It's like a sharing thing. That way they get something but hopefully not too much.

This also may explain why my pidgies are so plump.  

It isn't just me feeding them!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Garye said:


> You know, I've had that problem too. Usually when I see the person has done it, I don't give the pigeons hardly any or I don't give them anything. It's like a sharing thing. That way they get something but hopefully not too much.
> 
> This also may explain why my pidgies are so plump.
> 
> It isn't just me feeding them!!!



Garye,

I am glad the ferals can count on you, as you are a constant in their lives, you are always there to feed and care for them where the other person, or people do not feed them on regular basis.

You are very attentive and caring as to not overfeed them, and you care about the quality of their food which another person may not.

Thanks for caring about their weight too!


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*I wish someone would help*

feed my local flock, it is expensive on a daily basis feeding 60+ pigeons. I feel really bad for them if I have to skip a day so I always put out twice the amount if I have to miss a day. There is a woman who brings a lot of bread but I think she intended on feeding the sparrows and pigeons have now joined in. oh well! free for all in the bird world.

Andi


----------

